# Ryobi Power Carver



## Graybeard (Jul 21, 2015)

It looks like the Ryobi power carver will use flex cut cutters? Anyone verify that's the case?

I have some interchangable hand carving flex cut tools but find my old hands are too sore to hold them anymore.

Graybeard


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have an old Ryobi power carver that came with 4 or 5 carver blades. About 25 or years old now.


----------



## TimR (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep, it'll take the flex cut chisels with the narrow shank.

This line from Flexcut http://www.flexcut.com/power-carving/


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Tim, that's a good link, don't know why I haven't found it yet.

I see HF has a grinder/carver tool http://www.harborfreight.com/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html That's more like a Foredom carving tool I think, not really a power carver.

All I do is a few surface modifications on turnings so don't need to spend too much money.

Graybeard


----------



## TimR (Jul 22, 2015)

I've got that HF tool and it's ok but speed control on foot pedal isn't great. I upgraded the handpiece with a Weecher collet style, using standard quick connect used in these and Foredom tools.
Ryobi stopped making that nice little tool years ago, but they come up every so often on used market. Do you have one or looking for one? I know Foredom has a handpiece that also is reciprocating and uses those same chisels, as an option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm sending a spare Ryobi carver protected by peanuts to @Graybeard , from another Gray Beard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 25, 2015)

Tim, carver arrived in great shape. Thanks for the extras, a couple of pizza cutter handles in the future. Never worked with dog wood, should be fun.

Thanks again,

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Aug 19, 2015)

If anyone has one of these that is not working please let me know. I need a part from one and apparently parts are no longer available. I just recently found a used unit and proceeded to loose the collet nut of the front somehow 

Thanks,
JayT


----------

